# Baby long-finned albino bristlenose pleco (photo)



## isabelly (Dec 23, 2010)

Met up with Ursus Sapien today and got myself the cutest baby bristlenose plecs, three longfinned albinos and one regular. So cute and tiny.










Next time I will bring an insulated box, I really should've this time, it was so freaking cold today.

I'm kind of stuck between wishing they would stay this small forever and hoping they grow up fast. Ah, the joys of ...fishkeeping.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice plecos. Good prices. We always enjoy dealing with Storm.
As for an insulated box, we never leave the house without our small or large cooler. In it there are small pieces of wool blankets to wrap around whatever needs to be warm.
Enjoy your plecos. These ones do not grow very big, do they?


----------



## isabelly (Dec 23, 2010)

No, they are all bristlenoses. I already have a regular adult male (I'm pretty sure) and he's somewhere between 3 to 4 inches from nose to base. The longfinned albino should be about the same but with long fins. I can't wait until they are bigger


----------

